# Hi I'm new and what do you think of this?



## painter789 (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi everyone, I'm new here and would like some feedback on my current painting! I have been working on a new concept, working backwards from finished to unfinished. I am not sure how much more I want to do to this painting; do I finish the images in the foreground? Do I cover up the men and paint over with an additional image? (I know I have to fix the one man's legs if nothing else.) Let me know what you think -thanks!


----------



## ncartco (Jul 3, 2013)

This painting looks fab..And seems like a real horse is trying to get free..


----------



## tricky raven (Aug 2, 2013)

Greetings and welcome painter!  I too really like your style....I think the men are fine as well as the background. What would be interesting to see, is more powerful emotions in regards to the Spirit of the horse.


----------

